

9 SEO leaders reveal their most significant wins - maclover
http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/9-seo-leaders-reveal-their-most-significant-seo-wins

======
cooperadymas
I love the honesty from Sujan Patel. They basically took advantage of a fluke
that greatly benefited the website. The site was edu.com, and they utilized
everyone across the web accidentally linking to, for example, harvard.edu.com
instead of harvard.edu by building out a bunch of subdomains for thousands of
colleges.

(Worth noting, this doesn't seem to be in place any more. No surprise really.
This is probably the real takeaway, that taking advantages of loopholes
doesn't work long-term.)

~~~
maclover
spot on. loop holes (especially in SEO) will hurt you in the long run if you
abuse them. best idea is to just stay away from them and provide lots of
value.. which is easier said than done.

------
michaelmartin
This list essentially boils down to; create good content. People have been
giving that advice for as long as I can remember, but I can't ever remember a
list where x SEOs all gave it as their only tip.

Kind of a nice turnaround.

Also, they've only interviewed 8 people here, or am I missing something? (Not
that 8 isn't enough, just sayin')

~~~
dohertyjf
Except it doesn't, because Rand talks about internal docs (not public facing),
Adam talks about his agency, Sujan talks about smart competitor/backlink
analysis, Ross talks about technical Penguin recovery, Wil and Adam talk about
outreach methods, and Paddy talks about a penalty recovery.

Hmmmm.....

------
sushi
The comments in the post are about SASS and LESS which was a different post.

Not sure how that happened but they might wanna fix that.

~~~
maclover
disqus has been acting up for us in the past few weeks. thanks for pointing it
out!

